# Double Double Standard



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The Flipside

- Yahoo Screen


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

LMAO!
Funny how weird it looks when one simply switch the genders an apply the exact, same rules.
Pity those who don't or can't understand the " subtle nuances." 
The term " subtle nuances" might sound redundant , but it's necessary ,given the fact that few people also understand the difference between 
" equal and same."


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Vive la différence!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Vive la différence!


It's both interesting and hilarious at the same time.
I like the first one with the girl in the bar shooting pool with her man.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> It's both interesting and hilarious at the same time.
> I like the first one with the girl in the bar shooting pool with her man.


I liked the maternity room one - with the guys cooing over the baby, whilst the women smoked cigars!

It's a weird thing with me... Even though I've been a feminist for as long as I can remember, when I treat my SO at a restaurant I discreetly give him my card or the cash to pay. I even did the same with my son once he reached manhood... Explain that one to me?!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I've watched pretty much every one of them, and there have been times that I've wiped tears from laughing so hard.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> I've watched pretty much every one of them, and there have been times that I've wiped tears from laughing so hard.


I think there's a bit of an exaggeration or maybe even
"dark humour" in the script.
I also think that's done to emphasize the point.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Freaking hilarious!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Those are hilarious! Good find!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Really funny vid. I love the guy/lush with his wineglass who kept calling the fire department. Heehee.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Really funny vid. I love the guy/lush with his wineglass who kept calling the fire department. Heehee.


I like how the girl /" fire woman " responds to him, really 
" professional."

Might probably be an excellent script for a porno flick , or written erotica .


----------

